# GIBSON 2009 SG special faded Worn White Toronto $500



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

GIBSON 2009 SG special faded Worn White | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Good price!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Strip, tung oil etc, enjoy!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

The ad is still up! 

The thin nitro finish will strip off easily too.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Saw that one yesterday. Fair price but I did chuckle at "a bit worn" in the description.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot of noodling in the upper frets!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I love beater guitars like that and the price is in impulse buy territory.
If I didnt have to drive up to Barrie to get my 2nd vax today, i'd be all over it.

heres one for a little more but in better condition

Gibson SG Special for sale | Guitars | Barrie | Kijiji


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I love beater guitars like that and the price is in impulse buy territory.
> If I didnt have to drive up to Barrie to get my 2nd vax today, i'd be all over it.


Pick it up on the way home? Who doesn't want to be on the DVP on a Friday afternoon?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Wow, that's a lot of noodling in the upper frets!


It sure took him a long time to figure out the SG neck dive thing


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

People who complain about neck dive on SGs must be using shitty straps. I've owned several, of different models, and none of them had neck dive.

One thing about the SG in the ad, if you're thinking of buying be aware of the weight. I have one and it weighs a metric ton. Seriously, I could attach a chain to it and use it as an achor to stop my car if the brakes ever failed.

I got mine from L&M, with a case, for $399 and had it set up for learning slide. Good guitar for what I use it for, but if I was someone who played out and was thinking of taking the guitar on stage I'd definitely look for a lighter model.


----------

